# Dispatching a Pig?



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

So I am going to butcher two 170lb hogs tomorrow and wondered what the best way to dispatch the animal is?

I have always dispatched various animals with a .22 to the head and then a quick slice of the throat to bleed it out, but I read in my butchering books that a pig needs to bleed out differently.

Also my pigs are not friendly. Not mean, but not friendly. What is your opinion of dispatching an animal in the pen among the other animals? I don't want to move the hogs and get them heated or fever the meat. Any suggestions?


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Just 2 hogs in 1 pen? Shoot, drag, bleed, hoist. Hoping the pen is dry and not 3 feet of mud  Just remember that you have about 5, maybe 10 seconds after the shot before the tremors start to start the bleed and attach the hoist. If you don't hit the sweet spot, you may induce a grand mal seizure which will make the hog hard to handle for a minute or two.

Is there any way you can let one hog out of the pen and feed it a treat or two under the hoist? If not, got a large cage? Two men should be able to pick up a cage with a 170 lb hog. Now a 250 lb hog will need two STRONG men 

For that matter, picking the hog up by his hind legs and "doing the wheelbarrow" is effective. Especially if you are transporting from one secure location to another. Just have a treat at the destination and a strong grip for the journey!


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

lol loving the wheelbarrow image! I have 5 total in the pen. Only butchering two. I could possibly lead them out with a bucket of grain. Generally when I let them out to play for the day they start with a mad dash up the mountain and then buck all the way down. I just don't want that to happen when I try to lead one out for grain.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Just read a book on pigs
The lady gives hers some vodka.
Seriously.
Mellows them right out and you don't need to be in as big a hurry


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

JustinRobinsREO said:


> So I am going to butcher two 170lb hogs tomorrow and wondered what the best way to dispatch the animal is?
> 
> I have always dispatched various animals with a .22 to the head and then a quick slice of the throat to bleed it out, but I read in my butchering books that a pig needs to bleed out differently.
> 
> Also my pigs are not friendly. Not mean, but not friendly. What is your opinion of dispatching an animal in the pen among the other animals? I don't want to move the hogs and get them heated or fever the meat. Any suggestions?


Bakers Green Acres has a good 3 part video on youtube.
If my pasture was big enough, I guess I would not mind shooting in the pasture. But you need to bleed out right away and I do not like a big bloody mess in the small pasture I have. It may attract too many unwanted visiters.
Alternative to bleeding by cutting the throat is to cut blood vessels at top of heart. With pig stunned and on its back. use a long pointed blade to puncture hide right above the breast bone, point the blade toward the tail and this should put you at the heart. The blood will flow freely when you hit the right area. This is also in the above mentioned video.

Next time if you have the time, you can train them to go where you want to dispatch. I like using my AGH tractor. Tractor is about 4' x 10' and the 2 AGHs in the picture weigh 220 and 240 approximately.

SPIKE


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Try to corral them into a small area where they can't get too far away from you. Shoot them in the pen and bleed right there. If the other pigs aren't aggressive, they'll just move away. They really don't seem to care about the others being killed. I've read that will distress some other species, but pigs don't seem to care in the least. They'll start licking up the blood.

You only have about 5-10 seconds before they are really kicking and you can easily be hurt. 200 pounds of pig flopping around is dangerous. They don't just kick; their bodies will often end up several feet away from where they started. I can never see how people can shoot, drag, hoist fast enough to avoid that. Also, if you don't bleed them quickly enough, you can get blood spotting in the meat. Have a helper so you can shoot, hand off the gun, get in there and stick. After shooting, my guy rolls them onto their side, puts his knee down on the snout, lifts the top front leg, and then sticks. That keeps the hog pretty stationary so he gets a good stick before they really start flopping.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Great advice and thank you! I got them out last night and put them in a smaller pen where I kept them as babies. It is a lot further away from where I hang them, but at least I can get the job done away from the others. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I use a .22LR as described here:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2011/04/24/box-of-death/

Pig brains are small and their skulls are thick as shown here:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2011/08/20/of-pig-brains-and-tea-cups/

It is not so much a matter of slitting the throat as cutting the artery above the heart. You need to do bleed out immediately to avoid blood spotting in the hams:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2007/10/24/kindest-killing-blow/

If you have never done it before then it helps if you can do it with someone who knows well what they are doing.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the links. Always enjoy your input and expertise. So I did it this morning. .22 worked great and stuck them right after. Bled out real good.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Good job. It is very satisfying to have that skill and get it right. You know you can always feed your family and the animal isn't going to suffer. As a big benny, a humane kill helps give the best quality meat.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

I couldn't agree with you more. The only thing I would have done different is doing two at the same time. I am still cutting up meat!!!! Took a cook break to cook a nice fat pork chop. Mmmmm! Amazing!


----------



## josh623 (May 7, 2014)

highlands said:


> I use a .22LR as described here:
> 
> http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2011/04/24/box-of-death/
> 
> ...


going to be dispatching some pigs soon... very helpful post, thanks! 

from the look of that pic in the middle link it looks like the brain is directly behind the eyes... so if I followed advise found elsewhere ("draw an X from the ear to the opposite eye and where it intersects is where you aim") then would it not miss? 

Also, I am wondering if I should just aim for the arteries in the neck when bleeding it out or the actual heart for a fuller bleed out (I have read). 

any help appreciated!


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

If you get down into the heart, you will have a lot more blood in the cavity and it will be messier. They'll bleed out just fine if you get the arteries and the blood will come out instead of going into the body cavity.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

We did our first ones tis year as well. We did just as was said, 22 to the head and handed gun to wife and stuck knife deep right above where breastbone makes the V. You will know when you get it, blood really flows. I did that really fast and then let the tremors come and go before I hooked chain to them and hung em. There is no way there would have been time to hook them up before they started to react! That was our newbie experience at least. We had no spots in the meat, best pork we have ever had.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

cooper101 said:


> If you get down into the heart, you will have a lot more blood in the cavity and it will be messier. They'll bleed out just fine if you get the arteries and the blood will come out instead of going into the body cavity.


 I cut them as the saying goes , ear to ear. Making sure i get both sides of the neck good. They breed out fast and good this way and no mess with the heart.
I always stand behind the hog and put knee on the hog and bend over and cut from behind hog in case it starts to kick to soon.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

josh623 said:


> from the look of that pic in the middle link it looks like the brain is directly behind the eyes... so if I followed advise found elsewhere ("draw an X from the ear to the opposite eye and where it intersects is where you aim") then would it not miss?


The rule of thumb is poll to poll, the ears are actually a little low for that 'X'. The poll is where the horns are attached on either side. If you're pig doesn't have horns (non-poll breed) then pretend it has horns - they would be just above the ears.

There is a seam where the plates of the skull meet dead center which is why it is often quoted to aim slightly to one side - the seam is thicker, harder bone. I've never actually had a problem with it though.



josh623 said:


> Also, I am wondering if I should just aim for the arteries in the neck when bleeding it out or the actual heart for a fuller bleed out (I have read).


I cut the artery above the heart making a small hole above the breast bone to minimize the loss of meat and maximize the blood flow. This is more important if you're doing scald and scrape than if you're doing skinning.

-Walter


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Bullet placement is extremely important. The best method in my experience is to use a .22 LR in a handgun. Bullet placement must be exactly between the eyes and exactly perpendicular to the skull slope. This will result in an animal dropping in it's tracks to be bled. 3/4" in any direction of bullet placement can result in a kicking partially paralyzed animal which is very difficult to slit or stick. It can be ugly especially if you have more hogs in the same area to process. They catch on quickly. Practice and get used to your firearm. 

I don't do processing hogs anymore. I can, I just don't. If I had one or two, maybe, or if I had one or two hundred, maybe. I just as soon bring home sides, hams, and shoulders and do my own thing then.


----------



## josh623 (May 7, 2014)

thanks for the replies guys and gals! 

We dispatched one tuesday morning... went rather smoothly. i fed them in piles (after I didn't feed them for about 24 hours before). I got the one separated that we wanted to kill, stuck a 22 to it's skull (centered between eyes and about an inch above the eyes) and that did the trick that time at least. I didn't actually kill or bleed this one as it was my uncle (his first time too) and his pig. 

I will be doing one of mine on this sunday though. 



> I cut the artery above the heart making a small hole above the breast bone to minimize the loss of meat and maximize the blood flow. This is more important if you're doing scald and scrape than if you're doing skinning.
> 
> -Walter


do you have any recommendations for exactly how to do the heart bleed out? I would like to do this as well as we will be scalding and scraping ours...

on a side note... does anyone know why you are supposed to chill the meat to between 33-34 degrees over night before you cut it up? Why can't you cut it up, package, and freeze it right away? I think I am going to stick it in ice water over night at least... but I am curious as to what the purpose is other than to remove additional blood.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

josh623 said:


> thanks for the replies guys and gals!
> 
> We dispatched one tuesday morning... went rather smoothly. i fed them in piles (after I didn't feed them for about 24 hours before). I got the one separated that we wanted to kill, stuck a 22 to it's skull (centered between eyes and about an inch above the eyes) and that did the trick that time at least. I didn't actually kill or bleed this one as it was my uncle (his first time too) and his pig.
> 
> ...


You can do ( Accelerated pork processing. )

However you must do the job fast enough to prevent any Spoilage Bacteria if temp. outside is very high. 

Hot meat is really hard to process because it is soft. Cut up much better if cooled down close to freezing. But do not freeze it before cutting it up if you want tender meat.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

josh623 said:


> tI got the one separated that we wanted to kill, stuck a 22 to it's skull (centered between eyes and about an inch above the eyes) and that did the trick that time at least.


Good. I would keep the gun barrel a few feet away from the skin. If it is right up against the animal you get powder burns and possibly blow in of hot gasses which isn't something you want.



josh623 said:


> do you have any recommendations for exactly how to do the heart bleed out? I would like to do this as well as we will be scalding and scraping ours...


I pass the rifle off to my assistant, roll the dropped pig over on its back, grabbing a forefoot and folding it back to hold well, insert the sticking knife directly above the top of the sternum (breast bone at the center of the ribs up near the throat) and cut with the blade angled in, lever it to slice the artery and step back. I'm not looking to cut into the trachea (windpipe) or anything else unnecessary. I just want a hole small enough to get the knife in and let the blood out.



josh623 said:


> ton a side note... does anyone know why you are supposed to chill the meat to between 33-34 degrees over night before you cut it up?


For tenderness you want to get at least past rigor mortis and longer is better. I've done hanging tests over various times. See the link below:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com/hanging-around

From an ease of cutting point of view it is much easier to work with cold meat than with hot meat.

We go with a one week aging time which is a good compromise between our weekly delivery schedule and getting into the sweet zone for tenderizing the meat. Aging is just like with sheep, goats and cattle.

A good book on the topic of meat is "The Meat We Eat".

-Walter


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm kinda crazy, But we led the pig to where we would hang it with grain, dumped some grain on the ground, while we took a breath. And shot it with a .45 point blank between the eyes, had a slip knot already tied in our hanging ropes (one kid on each knot) the other ends secured to the bumper of the jeep with kid #3 (age 17) in the jeep ready to hoist the pig. My husband shot it, the kids looped the ropes on it's back feet and pulled them tight, kid number 3 drove forward - hoisting the pig. I cut it's jugular (I'll never to that with a pig upside down facing me again) then sliced it's belly open while hubby grabbed the reciprocating saw and split the ribs. the kids from the ropes grabbed the trash can and placed it under the pig to catch the internals while we were cutting. As soon as the ribs were split, I cut the diaphragm, cut the head off, and the guts fell the rest of the way out with little coaxing. I then promptly headed for the shower looking like Steven King's Carrie. There has got to be a better way!


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Lilith said:


> I'm kinda crazy, But we led the pig to where we would hang it with grain, dumped some grain on the ground, while we took a breath. And shot it with a .45 point blank between the eyes, had a slip knot already tied in our hanging ropes (one kid on each knot) the other ends secured to the bumper of the jeep with kid #3 (age 17) in the jeep ready to hoist the pig. My husband shot it, the kids looped the ropes on it's back feet and pulled them tight, kid number 3 drove forward - hoisting the pig. I cut it's jugular (I'll never to that with a pig upside down facing me again) then sliced it's belly open while hubby grabbed the reciprocating saw and split the ribs. the kids from the ropes grabbed the trash can and placed it under the pig to catch the internals while we were cutting. As soon as the ribs were split, I cut the diaphragm, cut the head off, and the guts fell the rest of the way out with little coaxing. I then promptly headed for the shower looking like Steven King's Carrie. There has got to be a better way!


You could of been hurt bad if in the way of kicking feet. After the pig has been shot and on the ground i stand behind the pig so if it starts to kick right away you can be out of the way. After pig is down hand off gun and standing behind pig knee down with left knee on pig and stab him. Then get out of the way before it starts to kick. 
Never put yourself in the way where a down pig can kick you. Most pigs i butcher is over 400 lbs. and they can kick hard.

You got about 7-10 seconds before that pig starts to kick after being shot.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OQ90cKZoM4[/ame]

Video above shows the way i have been doing it for years.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

looks good


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I think I'll nominate that as the most dangerous method I've heard of, Llith. I'm glad you all survived without injury.

I would strongly recommend hiring an experienced itinerant slaughterer to come do it with you next time. It will be a small price to pay, perhaps $50, for a lesson on how to do it all easily and safely. Ask around for who does a good job in your area.

While you're at it, have someone who is an experienced butcher show you how to do that half of the process just to be complete. It can be as simple as a knife or as complex as having a bandsaw to make cuts. For decades I did it the simple way. 

It's worth seeing someone else who's very experienced do the job. You'll learn a lot working with them. Let them know that you want to learn. 

-Walter


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

The butchering part is no problem, been doing that on already dead hogs for years. It is the killing part that is / was new to me. I did say call me crazy!


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow Lil. A .45? A .22 short used to be used commercially.


----------



## disturbedinwv (Jun 30, 2014)

Walter,

Are you referring to this one?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Meat-Eat-14th-Edition/dp/0813431751

If so, do you know if this is a remake of this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Meat-we-eat-J...id=1416009069&sr=1-3&keywords=the+meat+we+eat

It looks to be the same author, but one is from 1985. The latter looks like a really good deal at just over $5 shipped from various sellers.

Thanks


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

krackin - you use what you have on hand for these kinds of things. I don't like pistols, don't shoot pistols, so I don't have but one.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

The Meat We Eat gets regularly updated. I bought one a few years old at the time I got it so that I could get it cheap, and used. The second one looks like my copy. I would suggest getting one from the past 10 years or so as there are updates worth having since HACCP happened in the late 1990's and the knowledge about it is really in the oughts.


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

I need a pig sticking knife, got suggestions?

Double bladed knife specifically for severing the aortas on a 200 lb hog.

amazon has this
http://www.amazon.com/Moteng-7155-O...UTF8&qid=1416198374&sr=8-2&keywords=pig+knife


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

this one hooks up to a shop vac

http://www.kentmaster.com/product.asp?CatID=2&CtgID=30&PrdID=SBN-II


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

You don't "NEED" a special knife for sticking , on a 250 lb hog a 4 inch fixed blade knife is adequate on a 4-600 lb'er better get out a 6 inch blade any straight blade butcher knife will do the job just fine a sharp point helps a lot


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Old Hickory used to make stickers, Lehman's had them. I used to use a home made one. The tip was wider than the blade shaft for about two inches and double edged.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Lilith said:


> looks good


Hi Lilith. Always stay in back of the pig after shooting it.


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

krackin said:


> Old Hickory used to make stickers, Lehman's had them. I used to use a home made one. The tip was wider than the blade shaft for about two inches and double edged.


old hickory is the amazon link, 12 bucks double bladed pig sticker. 

I might just pick that up. I didn't want to use my butcher knives to stick.

found some nice ones from F. DICK 8.5 inch ergogrip pig sticker 45 bucks


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Old thread I see, but Ill add to it... 

Here's a pig I roasted back in April. Notice the one that bit me around the 2;30 mark... This is why you really shouldn't have a second one in the pen if you can help it.

The one that bit me we butchered last month, so I gotta eat the pig that bit me.. 

[YOUTUBE]oRow_CHTafM&list=UUKL8_2ph-I3srO-970fBFkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I just ordered a couple OH stickers. One I may grind the edges flat to about 2.5" to 3" from the point. That would be like the old home made one I used many years ago, albeit shorter overall. The purpose is for protection from bad results of accidental slippage of your grip. I'm sure some of you know what I mean. Kicking hogs aren't much fun.

I love my Old Hickory knives. They do the job they were intended to do and are never lent out or put away dull. I'm very particular about my cutting tools. I only have a couple butcher knives and a cimeter. I'm going to expand my collection starting today.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Old thread I see, but Ill add to it...
> 
> Here's a pig I roasted back in April. Notice the one that bit me around the 2;30 mark... This is why you really shouldn't have a second one in the pen if you can help it.
> 
> ...


 

I have never seen anyone bleed a hog in that manner? Any reason why? We always insert a knife much closer to the rib cage and angle underneath cutting straight as opposed to across.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

krackin said:


> I just ordered a couple OH stickers. One I may grind the edges flat to about 2.5" to 3" from the point. That would be like the old home made one I used many years ago, albeit shorter overall. The purpose is for protection from bad results of accidental slippage of your grip. I'm sure some of you know what I mean. Kicking hogs aren't much fun.
> 
> I love my Old Hickory knives. They do the job they were intended to do and are never lent out or put away dull. I'm very particular about my cutting tools. I only have a couple butcher knives and a cimeter. I'm going to expand my collection starting today.


I like the Case and the Sheffield knifes. Very good metal in them.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

I cut straight across because it is easier for me to cut and breed it that way while standing behind the pig. Lots of people ange down and cut down into the heart. Either way it bleeds out good. Best to cut before the pig starts to kick. If you shoot the pig just right in the brain it will kick very little and bleed good.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

gerold said:


> I cut straight across because it is easier for me to cut and breed it that way while standing behind the pig. Lots of people ange down and cut down into the heart. Either way it bleeds out good. Best to cut before the pig starts to kick. If you shoot the pig just right in the brain it will kick very little and bleed good.




I watched the video you posted and you cut across as well. Seemed to work good. I guess we all do it the way we were taught?

I have never seen a pig skinned on its back neither. That seemed to work good also. 

We don't actually cut into the heart so much as cut the arteries to the heart.


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

krackin said:


> I just ordered a couple OH stickers. One I may grind the edges flat to about 2.5" to 3" from the point. That would be like the old home made one I used many years ago, albeit shorter overall. The purpose is for protection from bad results of accidental slippage of your grip. I'm sure some of you know what I mean. Kicking hogs aren't much fun.
> 
> I love my Old Hickory knives. They do the job they were intended to do and are never lent out or put away dull. I'm very particular about my cutting tools. I only have a couple butcher knives and a cimeter. I'm going to expand my collection starting today.


check out the F. DICK sticker, a little bit more $ but I really like the handle. I think this knife can be all blood slick and you'd still have a solid grip and not slip past the plastic bolster and onto the sticky sharp blade. 

I found it for ~about~ $40 after shipping online. 











I've dispatched and butchered up my fair share of critters but the hog thing is a new venture for me. I'll be doing it start to finish. 
I like me a good set of knives and I think this will serve it's purpose very well.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

postroad said:


> I have never seen anyone bleed a hog in that manner? Any reason why? We always insert a knife much closer to the rib cage and angle underneath cutting straight as opposed to across.


I was taught to do it that way because it cuts both jugulars and allows the most blood possible pumped... It allows the heart to keep pumping.

It also makes it easier to slide the pig on a pipe to hang on a spit, and to get the esophagus out.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> I was taught to do it that way because it cuts both jugulars and allows the most blood possible pumped... It allows the heart to keep pumping.
> 
> It also makes it easier to slide the pig on a pipe to hang on a spit, and to get the esophagus out.


I also like it because most of the blood drains outside the pig instead of some of the blood flooding the inside of the pig.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I slaughtered a 440 pound barren gilt today. I built myself a skinning rack after watching some of the videos. It worked well. I am somewhat visually impaired and I think that the skinning was easier for me with the pig in the elevated horizontal position.

Reminded me of my Dad kidding his buddy who skinned his cattle on the ground. Dad would say that the guy did it that way because he got his start as a rustler.


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

KFhunter said:


> check out the F. DICK sticker, a little bit more $ but I really like the handle. I think this knife can be all blood slick and you'd still have a solid grip and not slip past the plastic bolster and onto the sticky sharp blade.
> 
> I found it for ~about~ $40 after shipping online.
> 
> ...


 
I finally got this knife in the mail today. The handle is hard plastic, not the tacky rubberized grippy even when wet handle I was hoping for. The picture shows a satin finish dull blade but really it's shiny chrome like a mirror. 

The blade needs sharpened, it's a rough factory sharpen that needs polished up to make it truly sharp.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

KFhunter said:


> I finally got this knife in the mail today. The handle is hard plastic, not the tacky rubberized grippy even when wet handle I was hoping for. The picture shows a satin finish dull blade but really it's shiny chrome like a mirror.
> 
> The blade needs sharpened, it's a rough factory sharpen that needs polished up to make it truly sharp.


The buggers always pretty up the picture!! Easy to do on computers. I also hate the hard slippery handles. I always am on the lookout for the old high carbon blade, wood handled butcher knives. They are a little high maintenance but much better to work with.

Also in keeping with this thread, I watched a video about pig slaughtering in Africa. The guy used a large club to knock the pig out. He had that pig down and beheaded in a matter of seconds. I thought to myself better that he was on a different continent from me. The guy was a truly efficient killer.


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not dissatisfied, not for the price I paid ~$36.00ish. It's also high carbon german steel. Or so it says anyways. 


I do like that the sharp edge goes all the way into the handle, so if you got the knife buried to the guard - it'll still cut. 



One thing I disliked about using my hunting knives, bury them to the guard and they quit cutting because the sharp edge starts an inch up the blade. 

Like this Buck knife, everyone has one of these probably. Bury that to the guard and it quits cutting. Done this myself cutting deer necks quite a bit.


----------

